# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > C#‎‎ > آموزش: کریستال ریپورت چیست و چگونه از آن استفاده میشود (آموزش کامل)

## erfan_urchin

سلام دوستان. میخوایم بطور کامل کریستال ریپورت رو آموزش ببینیم
اول یه تعریفی داشته باشیم از کریستال ریپورت تا بفهمیم کریستال ریپورت چیه و به قول معروف بفهمیم لیلی زن بود یا مرد!!!

امروزه با توجه به حجم وسیع اطلاعات، استفاده از Database در برنامه ها به جزء لاینفک تبدیل گشته است. حال با توجه به اینکه در زمینه های تجاری (و یا زمینه های غیرتجاری با حجم زیاد اطلاعات) ارائه ی گزارش از این Database ها، امری الزامی در یک نرم افزار و یا یک شبکه است، لازم است که ساختاری مناسب جهت انجام این مهم ایجاد شود.سالها پیش متخصصان بعد از ایجاد کامل نرم افزار، مجبور به صرف زمان قابل توجهی (گاهی به اندازه نیمی از زمان ایجاد نرم افزار) برای ساخت و مدیریت این گزارش ها بودند، به خاطر اینکه مجبور می شدند علاوه بر ایجاد اطلاعات گزارش، آنرا (به عنوان مثال) داخل یک صفحه A4 قرار دهند، به صورتی که هم قابل چاپ (بدون هیچ نرم افزار کمکی) باشد، و هم با تقسیم اطلاعات در صفحات پشت سر هم، فرمت و قالب بندی آنها بدون تغییر باقی بماند. طی چند سال اخیر، روش ها و نرم افزار های متعددی از شرکت های مختلف برای حل این معزل و کمک به برنامه نویسان ارائه شد. در هیچ زمینه ای، روش های مختلف کامل نیستند و هر کدام مزایا و معایبی دارند. این روشها هم از این قاعده مستثنی نبودند، ولی بالاخره روشی که شرکت فرانسوی Business Objects ارائه داد، توسط مایکروسافت به عنوان یک روش استاندارد در پلتفرم NET. پذیرفته شد، و یک نسخه ی رایگان (و البته با امکانات محدود) از نرم افزار آن که Crystal Reports نام دارد،هم در Visual Studio.Net گنجانده شد.

تو پست های بعدی 4 تا فیلم آموزشی میزارم براتون که البته یه ذره حجمش زیاده اما واقعا به طور کامل توضیح داده شده.
امیدوارم بدردتون بخوره

----------


## erfan_urchin

دانلود بخش اول
حجم: 195 MB
رمز: www.sourcegozar.com   یا  http://www.sourcegozar.com

----------


## erfan_urchin

دانلود بخش دوم
حجم: 195 MB
رمز: www.sourcegozar.com   یا   http://www.sourcegozar.com

----------


## erfan_urchin

دانلود بخش سوم
حجم: 195 MB
رمز: www.sourcegozar.com یا  http://www.sourcegozar.com

----------


## erfan_urchin

دانلود بخش چهارم
حجم: 73 MB
رمز: www.sourcegozar.com یا  http://www.sourcegozar.com

----------


## erfan_urchin

نکته1: دوستان میتونید این فیلم هارو با برنامه KM Player اجرا کنید
نکته2: حتما رمز رو بصورت دستی وارد کنید و به هیچ وجه Copy/Paste نکنید
نکته3: اگه رمز اشتباه بود این رمز رو وارد کنید ( http://www.sourcegozar.com )

----------


## shaghayegh_ir

سلام 
میخواستم بدونم آیا کشیدن نمودار هم توی این فیلم ها هست ؟ اگر هست توی کدوم قسمتشه ؟
مرسی

----------


## amir200h

ممنونم از دوست خوبمون که این آموزش ها رو گذاشتن. به دوستان پیشنهاد میکنم بعد از دیدن این آموزش ها و فراگیری کار با کریستال ریپورت زمان اندکی هم برای یادگیری استیمول بزارن.
ب نظر من کار با استیمول خیلی جذاب تره

----------


## hessam2003

سلام.
خیلی ممنون از دروست عزیزمون برای آموزش ها.
اموزش جهت کار با استیمول هم دارید؟

----------


## erfan_urchin

> سلام.
> خیلی ممنون از دروست عزیزمون برای آموزش ها.
> اموزش جهت کار با استیمول هم دارید؟


یه چند تا لینک استیمول ریپورت هست شاید بدردت بخوره
http://puyafarimani.blogfa.com/
http://ziscofasa.blogfa.com/post-396.aspx
http://www.aparat.com/v/AnPeJ
موفق باشی

----------


## shaghayegh_ir

میشه هم از استیمول و هم از کریستال استفاده کرد ؟ با هم ؟

----------


## hamid_hr

بله ميشه مثل اينه كا از دو تا كمپوننت استفاده كني ولي يكدومو خوب ياد بگيري خيلي بهتره

----------


## mohsen86

از کریستال ریپورت در ویژوال استدیو 2012  هم میشه استفاده کارد یا فقط برای ورژن های پائین تر از 2012 کامپوننت داره؟

----------


## BehzadKiNG

> از کریستال ریپورت در ویژوال استدیو 2012  هم میشه استفاده کارد یا فقط برای ورژن های پائین تر از 2012 کامپوننت داره؟


آره میشه ، فقط باید از این لینک دانلود کنی.

http://downloads.businessobjects.com/akdlm/cr4vs2010/CRforVS_13_0_5.exe

----------


## shaghayegh_ir

مرسی 
به نظر شما برای نمودار کشیدن کدومش راحت تر و بهتره ؟

----------


## karinkishi

سلام دوستان

چطور میتونم در تکنولوژي linq با استفاده از کریستال ریپورت گزارش گیری کنم ؟؟؟

----------


## bita_naz

اگر میشه فیلمهای استفاده از استیمول ریپورت رو بذارید. کمتر کسی دیگه از کریستال ریپورت استفاده میکنه. مخصوصا از زمانی که شرکتش رو هم فروختن فکر کن به شرکت SAP

----------


## Mahmoud.Afrad

> سلام دوستان
> 
> چطور میتونم در تکنولوژي linq با استفاده از کریستال ریپورت گزارش گیری کنم ؟؟؟


https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?415150

----------


## محمد رضا فاتحی

> ممنونم از دوست خوبمون که این آموزش ها رو گذاشتن. به دوستان پیشنهاد میکنم بعد از دیدن این آموزش ها و فراگیری کار با کریستال ریپورت زمان اندکی هم برای یادگیری استیمول بزارن.
> ب نظر من کار با استیمول خیلی جذاب تره


استیمول کارایی بهتر و نحوه استفاده ساده تری از کریستال داره در کل راحت تره و گزارش های بهتری میشه باهاش تولید کرد

----------


## qartallar

> سلام دوستان. میخوایم بطور کامل کریستال ریپورت رو آموزش ببینیم
> اول یه تعریفی داشته باشیم از کریستال ریپورت تا بفهمیم کریستال ریپورت چیه و به قول معروف بفهمیم لیلی زن بود یا مرد!!!
> 
> امروزه با توجه به حجم وسیع اطلاعات، استفاده از Database در برنامه ها به جزء لاینفک تبدیل گشته است. حال با توجه به اینکه در زمینه های تجاری (و یا زمینه های غیرتجاری با حجم زیاد اطلاعات) ارائه ی گزارش از این Database ها، امری الزامی در یک نرم افزار و یا یک شبکه است، لازم است که ساختاری مناسب جهت انجام این مهم ایجاد شود.سالها پیش متخصصان بعد از ایجاد کامل نرم افزار، مجبور به صرف زمان قابل توجهی (گاهی به اندازه نیمی از زمان ایجاد نرم افزار) برای ساخت و مدیریت این گزارش ها بودند، به خاطر اینکه مجبور می شدند علاوه بر ایجاد اطلاعات گزارش، آنرا (به عنوان مثال) داخل یک صفحه A4 قرار دهند، به صورتی که هم قابل چاپ (بدون هیچ نرم افزار کمکی) باشد، و هم با تقسیم اطلاعات در صفحات پشت سر هم، فرمت و قالب بندی آنها بدون تغییر باقی بماند. طی چند سال اخیر، روش ها و نرم افزار های متعددی از شرکت های مختلف برای حل این معزل و کمک به برنامه نویسان ارائه شد. در هیچ زمینه ای، روش های مختلف کامل نیستند و هر کدام مزایا و معایبی دارند. این روشها هم از این قاعده مستثنی نبودند، ولی بالاخره روشی که شرکت فرانسوی Business Objects ارائه داد، توسط مایکروسافت به عنوان یک روش استاندارد در پلتفرم NET. پذیرفته شد، و یک نسخه ی رایگان (و البته با امکانات محدود) از نرم افزار آن که Crystal Reports نام دارد،هم در Visual Studio.Net گنجانده شد.
> 
> تو پست های بعدی 4 تا فیلم آموزشی میزارم براتون که البته یه ذره حجمش زیاده اما واقعا به طور کامل توضیح داده شده.
> امیدوارم بدردتون بخوره


آخه دوست عزیز این آموزش که ما قبل تاریخه
میدونی ورژن چنده؟ لطفا پیشنهاد ندید

----------


## mahlake

کل لینکا خرابه که....

----------


## ataei_gh

با سلام 
ممنون از ایده ی خوبتون
ولی من واسه ئآموزش کریستال ریپورت هر کاری کردم لینکای دانلود باز نشد
لطفا خودتون چکش کنید

----------

